# HELP! Short father of the groom message for a handkerchief!



## xpatchx

He's caused us a few problems in our relationship (he's very.... opinionated, and usually wrong in those opinions!!) but we really care about him, and would love to have a short loving message put onto a handkerchief.

Can anyone think of something short for it?

We've put "Mum, thank you for all that you've done for us.
Ricki and Sarah 12.08.11"


What can we put for his dad???


----------



## NuKe

oh god. lemme think about this one!!


----------



## xpatchx

LOL it's okay, I ended up putting
"Dad, loved always for being you.
Love Ricki and Sarah 12.08.11"

Needed to order it then cause they only had two left!!!!


----------



## NuKe

i think u did a great job! :thumbup: sorry i was no help! :haha:


----------



## xpatchx

Kind of a lie, cause 10% of the time he's despised for being him, but I can hardly put "dad, loved most of the time for being you" =P
Now looking for cuff-links I can have RS engraved into!


----------



## NuKe

:haha:

oooh can i help?? what are u after? plain silver?


----------



## NuKe

https://www.withlovefrom.com/product-Silverplated-Cufflinks--Oval-WCU03/


----------



## xpatchx

Oh they're lovely! Have you used the site before?

I'm in two minds what to do. I was going to ask his dad if he has cufflinks Ricki can borrow, to make it more personal, and get him an engraved pen or something! LOL!!


----------



## NuKe

i havent but im now considering getting my dad an engraved tie pin for his pressie! he'd never wear it, but he'd never wear cufflinks either so :shrug: ...just something for him to keep :)


----------



## NuKe

...or a pen!


----------



## xpatchx

Exactly! Ricki will NEVER wear cufflinks or anything, but he uses pens (and loses them!) on a daily basis. Will just have to make sure he doesn't take it to work and lose it or I'll kill him! =)

Would your dad be more likely to use an engraved pen? There's some gorgeous ones around!!


----------



## NuKe

xpatchx said:


> Exactly! Ricki will NEVER wear cufflinks or anything, but he uses pens (and loses them!) on a daily basis. Will just have to make sure he doesn't take it to work and lose it or I'll kill him! =)
> 
> Would your dad be more likely to use an engraved pen? There's some gorgeous ones around!!

well... he's a teacher. :haha:


----------



## NuKe

... or possibly a business card holder as he's also a part-time photographer!


----------



## xpatchx

Haha! Well I think you've got your answer then! If he won't wear a tie clip I'd buy him a pen and have your wedding date put on it too, then he can proudly use it and remember it!

GRR I bought a veil on eBay (used) and the moneys came out of my paypal/bank account, but it says on eBay "Your payment is being processed through paypal" and it has like, a sand timer on it. I emailed her a few days ago about it but she's not said anything about it! [email protected]


----------



## xpatchx

Oh yeah a business card holder is a fab idea too! I got one from Vistaprint with my business cards and they're really nice to have!


----------



## NuKe

did u send an e-cheque? paypal does that if u dont have a debit card set up with it. it takes a few days to go through! dont worry!


----------



## xpatchx

I dunno, I just clicked "pay now"

She's not got any feedback, as she's a new member, but she had her wedding dress, tiara and veil for sale.

Hopefully it went through as an e-cheque automatically and is taking a while. I paid on Sunday


----------



## twiggy56

Just thought id post, I know you already ordered...but for anyone wanting to get one still, I got my dads handkerchief embroidered with:

"Today a Bride,
Tomorrow a Wife,
Always your Daughter.
Love you Dad x"

:flower:


----------



## NuKe

^thats lovely!!! :cry:


----------



## NuKe

and i totally just stole it!


----------



## Mynx

Lovely words, I might steal it too!! :haha:


----------



## xpatchx

Fudge sake! I wonder if they'll change the one I got for my dad? haha!
the FIL's one can stay as it is, I don't want anything TOO loving on it ;-)

RE: the veil, she sent a msg saying she'd been doing a double shift so couldnt get online, but she's got the money and has posted the veil! WOO!


----------

